# Urząd Stanu Cywilnego



## jdotjdot89

I've been doing a great deal of genealogy research, and I have a photocopy of a Polish document regarding one of my ancestors.  I can read Polish out loud, but unfortunately I don't know what it means, and I don't know enough about Polish grammar to be able to look up words in the dictionary.

Can anyone help me?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I have typed up the text below:

Urząd Stanu Cywvilnego

ZAŚWIADCZENIE

Urząd Stanu Cywilnego zaświadcza że akt urodzeń ia -w ksiedze stanu cywilnego z roku 1913 Urzędu Stanu Cywilnego w Leżajsku dot.  <name of ancestor> syn <name of his parents> urodzonego <date> Leżajsku nie figuruje te niniejsze wydaje się na prośbe Ambasady USA.


----------



## mcibor

I'm not sure how is Urząd Stanu Cywilnego, but this is the office, where all documents and birth certificates are stored (Office of Civil State, Affair ?).
So this Office says, that in the book of civil "affairs" (of marital status) from 1913 in Leżajsk there is no birth certificate of <name of ancestor>, son of <name of his parents> born <date> in Leżajsk. This is issued on plea of USA Embassy

The automatic translator doesn't cope with the part starting from nie 
Sorry


----------



## jdotjdot89

Thank you!

It definitely says, though, that there _isn't_ a birth certificate for him?


----------



## jdotjdot89

I was kind of hoping that it _was_ his birth certificate.


----------



## mcibor

nie figuruje - doesn't exist.

Sorry


----------



## fragile1

Urząd Stanu Cywilnego w Leżajsku
The Civil Registry Office of Leżajsk


----------



## Thomas1

My translation:





jdotjdot89 said:


> [...]
> 
> Urząd Stanu Cywvilnego
> 
> ZAŚWIADCZENIE
> 
> Urząd Stanu Cywilnego zaświadcza że akt urodzeń ia -w ksiedze stanu cywilnego z roku 1913 Urzędu Stanu Cywilnego w Leżajsku dot.  <name of ancestor> syn <name of his parents> urodzonego <date> Leżajsku nie figuruje te* niniejsze wydaje się na prośbe Ambasady USA.


The Register Office

To whom it may concern

The Register Office testifies that the Birth Certificate concerning <name of the ancestor>, the son of <names of his parents>, born <date> in Leżajsk does not appear in the Registry Office Book from 1913 of the Registry Office in Leżajsk . * this is being issued at the request of the Embassy of the USA.
*there must be a mistake since te doesn't make any sense here.

Tom


----------



## fragile1

W * moze brakowac czegos w stylu:
Dokument ten wydaje sie na prosbe....
I upieralabym sie przy nazwie urzedu: The Civil Registry Office of Leżajsk


----------



## Thomas1

Yes fragile, but it still doesn't make the sentece legitimate:
nie figuruje te* niniejsze wydaje się
You can't use here "dokument".
Even if we insert "zaświadczenie" instead of * the sentence is still faulty because "te zaświadczenie niniejsze" is simply incorrect.

Co do nazwy urzędu, to bardzo możliwe, że twoje tłumaczenie jest OK, a nawet lepsze-jeśli to oficjalna nazwa. Poprostu zastosowałem to, które znam, nie szukałem oficjalnej nazwy.


----------



## jdotjdot89

Good point-- so first, it turns out what I thought was "te" is actually "ie". Second, that's still irrelevant, because it really is just the end of a word (or couple words) that is covered by stamps.  Unfortunately, I have no idea what is below.

There are other parts of the document that i left out b/c they were crossed out, if that makes any difference.  I imagine that is part of how they had the typewriter fill out the form more efficiently.  Here is the whole thing, copied exactly (The "*)" are actually in the document):

Urząd Stano Cywilnego zaświadcza, że akt *) księgi urodzeń   ia    małżeństw  ____  zgonów  ______  w  Leżajsku                           dot. *)  <Ancestor's name> syna <his parents' names> urodzonego *(*MISSING*)*ie niniejsze wydaje się na prośbe *(illegible two-letter word)* Ambasady USA.

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## fragile1

Chyba napisalam troche za bardzo w skrocie. Jak znam takie dokumenty, to powinno byc tak:

... <name of his parents> urodzonego <date> Leżajsku  - nie figuruje.
Niniejsze zaświadczenie (Dokument ten) wydaje się na na prośbę Ambasady USA. 

to:jdotjdot89
Please, write words near by "te" 
Urząd Stanu Cywilnego zaświadcza że akt urodzeń ia -w ksiedze stanu cywilnego z roku 1913 Urzędu Stanu Cywilnego w Leżajsku dot. <name of ancestor> syn <name of his parents> urodzonego <date> Leżajsku nie figuruje te niniejsze wydaje się na prośbe Ambasady USA. 

....te ....


----------



## jdotjdot89

fragile1 said:


> to:jdotjdot89
> Please, write words near by "te"



I just did above, actually.  And I'm pretty sure its an "i" now.  It's really quite hard to read.


----------



## fragile1

Urząd Stano Cywilnego zaświadcza, że akt *) księgi urodzeń ia małżeństw ____ zgonów ______ w Leżajsku dot. *) <Ancestor's name> syna <his parents' names> urodzonego *Zaświadczenie* niniejsze wydaje się na prośbe *(illegible two-letter word*


----------



## fragile1

(following Thomas1 translation)
The The Civil Registry Office of Leżajsk testifies that the Birth Certificate concerning <name of the ancestor>, the son of <names of his parents>, born <date> in Leżajsk does not appear in the Registry Office Book from 1913 of the Registry Office in Leżajsk . Attestation is being issued at the request of the Embassy of the USA.


----------



## fragile1

sorry
*illegible two-letter word* - in that could be Embassy of the USA or Red Cross or some name - every two-letter word. Certainly there is some organization or a person which ask The Civil Registry Office of Leżajsk about that testifie/attestation - I guess.


----------



## jdotjdot89

Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## fragile1

Thank you for interesting subject


----------

